# CCM and Alarm control module location



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, curious if somebody knows where are located the Comfort Control Module and the Alarm Control Module on the 8P?

I googled and looks like the ccm is or behind the glovebox or in the boot or rear right quarter. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I thought the CCM was located in the panel underneath the steering column.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

neu318 said:


> I thought the CCM was located in the panel underneath the steering column.


I guess thats the Electronics CM, but I'am not 100% sure if the Comfort Control Module is behind the glovebox or in the boot. if somebody can chime in would be great.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> I guess thats the Electronics CM, but I'am not 100% sure if the Comfort Control Module is behind the glovebox or in the boot. if somebody can chime in would be great.


CCM in boot?



Why the heck do ya'll call it a "boot"? If any part of the car should be named after something you wear on your feet, it should be the tires... or is that tyres?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> CCM in boot?
> 
> Why the heck do ya'll call it a "boot"? If any part of the car should be named after something you wear on your feet, it should be the tires... or is that tyres?


Mr:

well, I call it boot because everywhere I read they call it like that. I dont know the correct name because my language is spanish, all the english I type is from what I read in the forums. sorry to call it like that but on the UK forums thats what they call it. feel free to correct me with the real name, hatch, rear door, lid, botita, mi pezon esta duro?? lol


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Mr:
> 
> well, I call it boot because everywhere I read they call it like that. I dont know the correct name because my language is spanish, all the english I type is from what I read in the forums. sorry to call it like that but on the UK forums thats what they call it. feel free to correct me with the real name, hatch, rear door, lid, botita, mi pezon esta duro?? lol



*baúl

*:laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Mr:
> 
> well, I call it boot because everywhere I read they call it like that. I dont know the correct name because my language is spanish, all the english I type is from what I read in the forums. sorry to call it like that but on the UK forums thats what they call it. feel free to correct me with the real name, hatch, rear door, lid, botita, mi pezon esta duro?? lol


does ass work?

i can look into this later tonight if i remember. gotta clean my house tonight b/c we have guests from out of town visiting :banghead:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah thx man. the ccm will arrive like in 2 weeks more np. gonna search behind the glove


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> yeah thx man. the ccm will arrive like in 2 weeks more np. gonna search behind the glove


There's a good pic of what's behind the glove box here: http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/glove-box-removal-and-repair-of-lowering-arm-with-pics.87732/

If you don't see it in that pic, I would check the boot/rear/hatch/trunk/ass/trailing-end.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ps 2006_A3_2.0T


You should really just start your own thread for questions instead of a million threads every time you have a question.... :sly:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> ps 2006_A3_2.0T
> 
> 
> You should really just start your own thread for questions instead of a million threads every time you have a question.... :sly:


2006_A3_2.0T's Build Thread of Questions ..how's that for a title ?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> ps 2006_A3_2.0T
> 
> 
> You should really just start your own thread for questions instead of a million threads every time you have a question.... :sly:



Be nice Ryan, this isn't the MKIV forums....:laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> ps 2006_A3_2.0T
> 
> 
> You should really just start your own thread for questions instead of a million threads every time you have a question.... :sly:


lol yeah thats true. I need my own thread.. should have been here since 2011 now just realized. where's the facepalm lil emoticon can't find it


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> 2006_A3_2.0T's Build Thread of Questions ..how's that for a title ?


haha the questions thread thats spot on


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> There's a good pic of what's behind the glove box here: http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/glove-box-removal-and-repair-of-lowering-arm-with-pics.87732/
> 
> If you don't see it in that pic, I would check the boot/rear/hatch/trunk/ass/trailing-end.


thx Mr. looks like there's another one there.
gonna see anyways.
mmm guess its on the rear..


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> does ass work?
> 
> i can look into this later tonight if i remember. gotta clean my house tonight b/c we have guests from out of town visiting :banghead:


do you have a fork and spoon visible at the entrance or a picture of the last supper or a carabao visible when friends visit?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tcardio said:


> do you have a fork and spoon visible at the entrance or a picture of the last supper or a carabao visible when friends visit?


Nope, a large bottle is near the entrance


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Nope, a large bottle is near the entrance


NICE!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ x2


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread







but I have been searching and searching on this and I really am not sure where the location of this comfort control module is. 

My Blower Motor for my heater quit working a couple days ago, as well as my passenger door lock and intermittently my car temp gauge. All research has pointed to the CCM.

Now were facing this winter storm. I'm sure I can possibly bypass the relay and opt in for a switch for the mean time, but I don't even know where that is... lol

So yes, I've gathered that it could be in the glove box, under the drivers seat, or in the hatch. The post seems to lead that it's behind the glove box. 

Does anyone _ACTUALLY_ know where this thing is located by chance?


Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

JaseZilla said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its in the hatch to the right side low. Its needed to remove the hatch sill (if that makes sense), then a screw on the side cover, then pull it, its not hard. I think the rear seat bench needs to be removed too to remove the floor of the hatch. google how to remove the hatch side panels, I think on a UK forum they have the instructions. its pretty easy.


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Its in the hatch to the right side low. Its needed to remove the hatch sill (if that makes sense), then a screw on the side cover, then pull it, its not hard. I think the rear seat bench needs to be removed too to remove the floor of the hatch. google how to remove the hatch side panels, I think on a UK forum they have the instructions. its pretty easy.


Thanks man! I will see what i can find from there!

If anyone has any other information let me know. I think that I will take photos of all this process. Might come in handy for the next guy!


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

JaseZilla said:


> My Blower Motor for my heater quit working a couple days ago, as well as my passenger door lock and intermittently my car temp gauge. All research has pointed to the CCM.
> 
> Now were facing this winter storm. I'm sure I can possibly bypass the relay and opt in for a switch for the mean time, but I don't even know where that is... lol
> 
> Thanks in advance :thumbup:


None of those failures seem related. The ventilation blower motor is the responsibility of the climate control module, which is part of the a/c control head. Control for the motor is either integrated into it, or part of a seperate resister unit mounted to the motor, or controlled by the climate module. I'm being lazy and don't want to open up the repair manual to give you specific information. My guess is that failure lies with the motor itself or the resister unit if it has one. Scan for trouble codes.

Door lock unit failures are common on VW group cars. Each door has its own control module so condemning the main comfort module as a first step would be a wrong move. My suggestion is to scan for trouble codes and see if any are stored in the passenger door control module, or test the functions of the door lock. Does it not lock or not unlock?

What temperature are you referring to, coolant temp of the engine as read through the gauge, or ambeint temperature as read in the instrument cluster center display? If engine temp, and you have an early '08 with the belt drive 2.0T, and you're noticing the temp gauge takes a long time to reach normal mark or never gets fully warmed up, then you'll likely need a thermostat. That problem eventually gets accompanied by an engine MIL and dtc P2181. Engine temperature is monitored by the ECM via a 2 pin sensor and the temp information is delivered to the gateway control module via the powertrain communication network, then it gets delivered to the instrument cluster via some other communication network that I forgot the name of. So you could have a problem with the coolant temp sensor or instrument cluster (or wiring, but not likely), but failures with those components aren't very common. Scan for codes.

If you are referring to ambient temperature, the ambient temp senser is mounted somewhere in front of the radiator, should be able to see it somewhere behind the front grille. I think the sensor is wired directly to the instrument cluster, as is typically the case with Audis. You can have a problem with the sensor, or wiring to the sensor from either collision damage or rodent chewing. Scan for codes.


----------

